# windows 8 wont boot acer aspire E1-531



## lilfirecat (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi all , hopefully someone can help with his issue. Ive been hunting the forum for a few hours now and cant find anything on this issue, I have found some that are sort of similar but mostly its in windows 7. nothing really concerning windows 8 that really helps with my issue. 
ok my daughter has an acer aspire E1-531 with windows 8. the original hdd died and I replaced it with a new one (1terrabyte) I loaded in a brand new copy of windows 8.1 as well. it loaded up fine , all drivers in and working great. It worked from july 4th to sept 26/14., I dont know what happened, she was playing a game online and it beeped and went black. I havent been able to boot it up since. all I have for info is the info from the bios which I will include at the end. 
when its in [UEFI] it wont reccognize the new hard drive at all and just hangs at the acer logo screen then goes black after a bit.and it wont boot at all from the cd/dvd installation disc, it wont bring up any repair console or anything, if I switch it to legacy mode it sees the new hdd and asks for the install disc but it just hangs at the start of the install and then just goes to black sceen. Same thing when I change the boot order to CD Rom First. Ive also tried reseating the harddrive as well. No Change. I just dont know what else to do. 
Here is the Bios info from each mode there are differences, I will go from each mode and each tab. Thanks for your help 

IN LEGACY MODE:

Information Tab:
CPU Type: Intel(R) Pentium (R) [email protected],20GHz
CPU Speed: 2,20 GHz
HDD Model Name: WDC WD10JPVX -22JC3T0
HDD Serial Number: WD- WX21EC3L2018
ATAPI Model Name:HL-DT-ST DVD RAM GT51N
System BIOS Version; V2.02
VGA BIOS Version: INTEL V2137
Serial Number: NXM12AA018237007921601
ASSET Tag Number: 
Product Name: ACER Aspire E1-531
UUID: FE3E0273F80D11E183C63888E3C327ED

Main Tab:
system time: now
system date: today
Total Memory: 4096 MB
Video Memory: 128MB
Quiet Boot: Enabled
Network Boot: Enabled
F12 Boot Menu: Disabled
D2D Recovery: Enabled
Wake on LAN: Disabled
SATA Mode: [AHCI mode]

Security Tab:
Supervisor Password: Clear
User Password: Clear
HDD Password: Clear
Set Supervisor Password: Enter
Set User Password: Enter
Set HDD Password: Enter
password on Boot: Disabled 
Secure Boot Mode: Standard
Erase All Secure Boot Setting: Enter
Select an UEFI File as trusted for executing: Enter
Restore Secure Boot to Factory Default: Enter

Boot Tab:
Boot Mode: [Legacy bios]
Secure Boot [Disabled]

Boot Priority Mode"
1. HDDWDC WD10JPVX-22JC3T0
2. ATAPI CDROM HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT51N
3. USB FDD:
4. NETWORK BOOT: BRCM MBA slot 0200 v15.0.11
5. USB HDD:
6. USB CDROM:
___________________________________________

UEFI MODE:

Information Tab:
CPU Type: Intel(R) Pentium (R) [email protected],20GHz
CPU Speed: 2,20 GHz
HDD Model Name: WDC WD10JPVX -22JC3T0
HDD Serial Number: WD- WX21EC3L2018
ATAPI Model Name:HL-DT-ST DVD RAM GT51N
System BIOS Version; V2.02
GOP Version: Intel(R) GOP Driver [2.0.34.1016]
Serial Number: NXM12AA018237007921601
ASSET Tag Number: 
Product Name: ACER Aspire E1-531
UUID: FE3E0273F80D11E183C63888E3C327ED

Main Tab:
system time: now
system date: today
Total Memory: 4096 MB
Video Memory: 128MB
Network Boot: Disabled
F12 Boot Menu: Disabled
Wake on LAN: Disabled
SATA Mode: [AHCI Mode]

Security Tab:
Supervisor Password: Clear
User Password: Clear
HDD Password: Clear
Set Supervisor Password: Enter
Set User Password: Enter
Set HDD Password: Enter
password on Boot: Disabled 
Secure Boot Mode: Standard
Erase All Secure Boot Setting: Enter
Select an UEFI File as trusted for executing: Enter
Restore Secure Boot to Factory Default: Enter

Boot Tab:
Boot Mode: [UEFI]
Secure Boot: Enabled

Boot Priority Order:
1. ATAPI CDROM
2. Windows Boot Manager
3. HDD:
4. USB FDD:
5. Network Boot: 1PV4:
6. USB HDD
7. USB CDROM
8. Network Boot: 1PV6:


----------



## marbski (Mar 2, 2012)

try to used a flash drive as bootable for your Operating system then format the drive in fat32.. fat32 can read UEFI bios Settings. hope it works, i already try this trick and it works for my acer aspire same model as your acer.. or try to install the 64bit operating system..using your CD/DVD.


----------



## lilfirecat (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Marbski

Thanks for the help, but I'm not sure what you mean....firstly, I only have the windows 8.1 installation cd that I bought for the new bigger hd, it was previously loaded with windows 8.1 when it was bought last year. I dont know how to turn that into a flash drive and it wont load from cd at all on the acer, not in any mode.
second, Im pretty sure it was loaded in 64bit to begin with.


----------



## marbski (Mar 2, 2012)

see link below.. intructions how to create a flash drive as bootable installer.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj200124.aspx


----------



## lilfirecat (Nov 5, 2007)

ok, i have just aquired a flash drive and im still trying to figure out these instructions at this link. ill get back to u if it works.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The 1000$ question on this is was this 8.1 installed in UEFI mode or Legacy Mode
It can be installed in either mode

You will not get a boot from the Windows 8.1 disc while you have secure boot enabled in UEFI
Boot Tab:
Boot Mode: [UEFI]
Secure Boot: Enabled

Conversely in Legacy (BIOS) mode you need the optical drive - CD/DVD as the first boot device - as the system is attempting to boot from the hard drive - the WD drive and is probably executing that but is then displaying the blank screen - 
EDIT - just seen on re-reading your post that you have tried that

Presuming you can get into setup
ENABLE F12 boot menu

NOTE
If the 8.1 was installed in UEFI mode the boot device is the Windows boot manager
that is the FAT partition on the hard drive
UEFI boots from that on a GPT - drive - that is the partition table
If it was installed in that mode it will NOT LOAD WINDOWS in Legacy BIOS mode

The converse is true if it was installed in legacy mode it will not load windows in UEFI mode as there is NO Windows boot manager on a FAT partition on GPT as the drive is MBR

THIS is a long shot - but worth a try
shut down
disconnect mains power
remove battery
hold down power on button for a full 20 seconds
reconnect mains power only
TRY again


----------

